
My adventures in CNC robotics - fmavituna
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/rstory/
======
jfim
Wow, that is seriously awesome. I would've never thought it would be possible
to make all those tiny plastic parts at home. The surface finish on those
looks really great too!

